# Betting tips for Sporting-Barcelona



## Football Bet Picks (Sep 27, 2017)

Sporting Lisboa hosts Barcelona in a match from Group D of the Champions League. We will offer you our football betting predictions for today for this clash.


These two teams started their participation in the Champions League with wins. Sporting managed to beat Olympiakos on Greek soil, while Barcelona crushed last year’s finalist Juventus with 3-0 at the Camp Nou.


It’s clear that Barcelona and Juventus are the two obvious favourites in this group. Sporting are maybe a dark horse for one of the first two places, but most likely they will fight with Olympiakos for the third spot and the right to participate in Europa League.


Sporting are doing well in the Portuguese Primeira Liga so far. They are currently 2nd in the league standigns, trailing on just two points behind the leader Porto. In their last game they made their first wrong step for the season, losing two points during the 1-1 draw with Moreirense.


Barcelona on the other hand are merciless in La Liga so far. The Catalan giants have a perfect record of six wins in six games played so far. If we add up the win over Juventus, then we can conclude that it’s a pretty much successful start of the new season for Barca.


It’s always difficult to play in Lisboa, but Barcelona are the favourite here. How we said, Los Cules are in a great form at the moment, so we expect to see them in full strenght against Sporting as well.


Speaking of Sporting, they could use every point won against Barcelona and Juventus. Maybe it’s too ambitious to say that they will fight for the knockout stages, but in the battle for the third spot they can use every point.


These are our football betting predictions for today for the clash between Sporting Lisboa and Barcelona. We wish you good luck!


----------



## Monikas (Jul 6, 2018)

I don't like Barcelona, but I can't support Sporting  for sure, not the best team...


----------

